# Wrath of the Lich King



## LJonesy (Nov 6, 2008)

Somebody had to begin this thread and i did not see it around!


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Nov 13, 2008)

Love the WC games, though abit of disappointed that they made it in to a MMORPG rather than a RTS. Will miss following the story as to what is happening in Azeroth.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 13, 2008)

Installing as we speak


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 18, 2008)

yes actually I have been playing it and loving it. lots and lots of fun!


----------



## Simian (Nov 20, 2008)

Having walked away from WoW (twice) I've been lured back onto the digital crack habit by a friend at work. From what I've seen so far WotLK is Blizzard's best work so far. I like the more organic feel of Northrend (Outland was always a bit too zany for my tastes), and the Death Knight introductory levels are fantastic. Bah, I'm hooked again!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah I just got torn away for a car trip...


----------



## Dozmonic (Nov 21, 2008)

The questing is frustrating beyond belief. Being sent from A to B to do one quest, return back to A only to find two more quests to do at B. Finish those, return and get given three more quests at B. It makes you feel like a yoyo ;-)


----------



## LJonesy (Nov 23, 2008)

Dozmonic said:


> The questing is frustrating beyond belief. Being sent from A to B to do one quest, return back to A only to find two more quests to do at B. Finish those, return and get given three more quests at B. It makes you feel like a yoyo ;-)



Get Questhelper ^_^

Wrath of the Lich King has been the best so far. I've played the Death Knight (like everyone else) and i'm pretty impressed with how they've done it, with the interactive quests and stuff. Lots of fun


----------



## Dozmonic (Nov 23, 2008)

I use QH. It's simply the fact that they are giving you one quest to do killing a mob, then you do it and have to go kill the same mobs for another quest, several times for each little quest hub. I find it infuriating beyond belief!


----------



## LJonesy (Nov 24, 2008)

Dozmonic said:


> I use QH. It's simply the fact that they are giving you one quest to do killing a mob, then you do it and have to go kill the same mobs for another quest, several times for each little quest hub. I find it infuriating beyond belief!



Hm, i've been doing the Quests in Venomspite (Dragonblight) and i've had a number of them _all_ in New Hearthglen. The trick is to farm them, so you are running back and forth as little as possible. If you catch a stray chain, such as Agent Skully's quests, break off and do those, once that chain is done, hand the last one in back in Venomspite along witht he other 3 you finished ages ago. There's a trick to it


----------



## Dozmonic (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm talking about Borean Tundra and Howling Fjord, you have to complete one to unlock the others. Whereas some only unlock when you move up a rep level with that faction. So there's no way around it ;-( If it improves later on I'll level a bit again, rather than monopolising the AH ;-)


----------

